# Sticky  Bienvenue dans le forum français des passionnés d'horlogerie!



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Au nom de tous les membres et modérateurs de WATCHUSEEK, je vous souhaite la bienvenue sur notre forum français, nous espérons que vous passerez d'agréables moments sur ce site qui a notre avis est l'endroit idéal pour parler d'horlogerie, les gens de tous niveaux de connaissance peuvent y participer, des débutants aux professionnels, en veillant bien sûr à respecter les règles du forum. Bonne lecture et surtout amusez-vous bien!

Amicalement,

Amine


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

C'est une très bonne nouvelle |>


----------



## zeFiF (Mar 17, 2012)

eh oui c'est bien ça ! bravo !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ca c'est génial Amine! Merci beaucoup


----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

Bonjour a tous. Au plaisir de partager ma passion pour les belles montres avec vous!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bigre, un sous-forum français… ben manquait plus que ça ! ;-)

Et bien bonjour à tous également !


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Wawww, it's good new:-! , une partie de Watchuseek en francais,je dis bravo ,great....:-!


----------



## Olivier Müller (Jan 31, 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos messages. Nous essaierons de mettre en ligne du contenu toujours exclusif, pas de copié-collé de communiqué de presse ici ! Avec le temps viendront également des reportages, des shootings, des exclus, etc. Ceux qui connaissent le travail de Delos Communications, que j'ai créée il y a plusieurs années, seront en terrain connu, puisque nous sommes déjà présent sur WorldTempus, The Watch Lounge, Heures, etc. A titre plus personnel, je suis présent sur Twitter comme @O_Muller (compte purement personnel non lié à mes activités éditoriales). Delos Communications possède aussi sa propre page FB, sur laquelle nous posterons, autant que possible, les articles de Quantième, le forum français de Watchuseek !

Amitiés horlogères, 

OM


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

très bonne nouvelle effectivement


----------



## Watchista (Sep 30, 2014)

Merci beaucoup  pour ma part j'ai une jolie info à partager aujourd'hui sur la marque Patek Philippe ! Je vous laisse découvrir  Montre Patek Philippe : vente aux enchères Christies | Journal du Luxe.fr Actualité du luxe bonne journée à toutes et à tous !


----------



## Jo1s (Oct 13, 2018)

Merci beaucoup, c'est vraiment cool de trouver une communaute francophone sur un si grand forum de renomee international!


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

Pareil, très surpris de trouver une section FR dans cet énorme forum haha


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)

Merci pour cette section Française reste plus qu'a le faire savoir et la faire vivreb-)


----------



## numero2 (Jul 18, 2020)

Salut,

Heureux de trouver une partie française sur ce forum.
Je viens d'arriver et je m'en vais parcourir tout ça de suite.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ce forum est-il également ouvert à ceux qui ne sont pas français?

j'ai quelques montres françaises


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pongster said:


> ce forum est-il également ouvert à ceux qui ne sont pas français?
> 
> j'ai quelques montres françaises


Mais oui ! Sois le bienvenu ! 😊


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Reno said:


> Mais oui ! Sois le bienvenu ! 😊


Merci beaucoup. J'apprécie.


----------



## desc82 (Dec 28, 2017)

Pongster said:


> ce forum est-il également ouvert à ceux qui ne sont pas français?
> 
> j'ai quelques montres françaises


@Pongster tu es francophone?! Je n'aurais jamais pu douter avec ce drapeau des Philippines...


----------



## Wahby (Aug 21, 2021)

amine said:


> Au nom de tous les membres et modérateurs de WATCHUSEEK, je vous souhaite la bienvenue sur notre forum français, nous espérons que vous passerez d'agréables moments sur ce site qui a notre avis est l'endroit idéal pour parler d'horlogerie, les gens de tous niveaux de connaissance peuvent y participer, des débutants aux professionnels, en veillant bien sûr à respecter les règles du forum. Bonne lecture et surtout amusez-vous bien!
> 
> Amicalement,
> 
> Amine


Bonjour je suis nouveau ici . Je suis a la recherche d'une montre . Est il possible de demander sur ce forum ou pas ? Merci Amine


----------



## Mantalo06 (Jan 6, 2022)

Je suis nouveau et je suis content de voir qu'il y ai une partie francophone.


----------

